
Toshiba is officially out of the laptop business - bookofjoe
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/9/21361081/toshiba-laptop-sharp-pc-computer
======
ColinWright
Discussed at considerable length a few days ago here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24078799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24078799)

Also reported here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24108838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24108838)

And here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24108602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24108602)

The announcement two years ago that this was going to happen was discussed
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17237567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17237567)

